# UFC 175: Weidman vs. Machida



## ebfitness (Jul 4, 2014)

July 5, 2014 | Mandalay Bay Events Center | Las Vegas, Nevada

MAIN CARD

Pay-per-view, 10 p.m. ET

Chris Weidman vs. Lyoto Machida 
for middleweight title

Ronda Rousey vs. Alexis Davis 
for women's bantamweight title

Matt Mitrione vs. Stefan Struve
Uriah Hall vs. Thiago "Marreta" Santos
Marcus Brimage vs. Russell Doane

PRELIMINARY CARD

FOX Sports 1, 8 p.m. ET

Alex Caceres vs. Urijah Faber
Ildemar Alcantara vs. Kenny Robertson
Chris Camozzi vs. Bruno Santos
Rob Font vs. George Roop

PRELIMINARY CARD

UFC Fight Pass, 7 p.m. ET

Guilherme Vasconcelos vs. Luke Zachrich
Kevin Casey vs. William "Bubba" Bush


----------



## Guillotine (Jul 4, 2014)

The two champs should win  unless they way overlook their opponents


----------



## ebfitness (Jul 6, 2014)

RESULTS:


July 5, 2014 | Mandalay Bay Events Center | Las Vegas, Nevada

MAIN CARD

Pay-per-view, 10 p.m. ET

Chris Weidman def. Lyoto Machida 
to defend middleweight title
unanimous decision (49-45, 48-47, 49-46) - Round 5, 25:00

Ronda Rousey def. Alexis Davis 
to defend women's bantamweight title
knockout (punches) - Round 1, 0:16

Uriah Hall def. Thiago "Marreta" Santos 
unanimous decision (29-28, 29-28, 30-27) - Round 3
Russell Doane def. Marcus Brimage 
split decision (29-28, 28-29, 30-27) - Round 3

PRELIMINARY CARD

FOX Sports 1, 8 p.m. ET

Urijah Faber def. Alex Caceres 
submission (rear-naked choke) - Round 3, 1:01
Kenny Robertson def. Ildemar Alcantara 
unanimous decision (30-26, 30-26, 30-26) - Round 3
Bruno Santos def. Chris Camozzi 
split decision (29-28, 28-29, 29-28) - Round 3
Rob Font def. George Roop 
knockout (punches) - Round 1, 2:19

PRELIMINARY CARD

UFC Fight Pass, 7 p.m. ET

Luke Zachrich def. Guilherme Vasconcelos 
unanimous decision (30-27, 30-27, 29-28) - Round 3
Kevin Casey def. William "Bubba" Bush 
TKO (elbows) - Round 1, 1:01


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 7, 2014)

OK, after those fights we have a couple of take aways. Weidman is a beast and after going through that 5 rounder, how does he not have all the confidence in the world? Jacare should be next, not Belfort. Either way, there is a good chance Weidman is able to defend this thing 6-7 times. Total beast. Taking it to Machida like that is crazy.

Ronda Rousey? Oh My God. That is insane. She is going to break records for title defenses. No doubt about it to me. She would destroy Santos as well. Rousey She has 16 years of elite ground game. Davis who is her nearest competition for elite ground game has a black belt in BJJ. Even with that Davis still only has half the experience on the ground that Rousey has. How can anyone close that gap? Especially considering she is still improving! Her two greatest threats on the ground an Olympic Wrestler, and a BJJ black belt. She knocked both of them out in the first round. Another freaking level. WOW.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 7, 2014)

How the hell was Urijah Faber on the undercard! crazy. Alex Caceres has really shown improvement. He did well making it to the 3rd round with Faber. Faber is a freaking killer, and Caceres handled himself well until Faber finally raped him.


----------



## ebfitness (Jul 13, 2014)

bio-chem said:


> How the hell was Urijah Faber on the undercard! crazy. Alex Caceres has really shown improvement. He did well making it to the 3rd round with Faber. Faber is a freaking killer, and Caceres handled himself well until Faber finally raped him.


Supposedly, Faber wanted to be on the undercard so more fans could see him for free on the Fox prelims.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 13, 2014)

ebfitness said:


> Supposedly, Faber wanted to be on the undercard so more fans could see him for free on the Fox prelims.



which actually makes sense once you think about it. He wasn't getting a cut of the PPV this time around so why not get his face in front of more of the people who may not be the usual fan base for him. he is certainly a smart businessman as fighters go.


----------

